# My Family SUCKS!



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I live with my grandma and mom right now since i left my condo for resons were not gonna talk about but... I told my grandma that i was gonna get a 100g for cheap and i would take out one of my other tanks out of my room. seeing that on of my 60g bsted all over she wasnt too cool with my fish anyway. i have had my tank for two days and i got up today to go to bathroom and my mom said my grandma wants me out. why you ask? cause she changed her mind about my new tank! WTF! f*cking bitch is all i got to say. i got no where to go so wtf am i gonna do. damn man i swear people think puting you on the streets is gonna help you or something. sorry im just venting. hope you guys are having a better day than me.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Hope you can fit in that 100g, sounds like you'll be calling it home for awhile. You should show you grandma more respect and not call her a bitch


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

sell the tank to buy crack and a crack pipe


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> sell the tank to buy crack and a crack pipe


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

...yah f*ck dude, even if my grandma fuckin kicked me on the street i wouldnt call her a bitch. shes lettin you live at her dam house. maybe with the money you got to buy that 100 gal with you should invest some at the resume shop at get your ass out and then you can stop bitchin about the lady that makes you cookies








:chair:


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

dude you want to know how this started yesterday!? she said she gave me $10. she didnt. i said she didnt and she fliped. why would she give me $10 and why would i not remeber? she said she handed it to me! come on now! i told her fine ill give you $20 and boom shes pissed! if you had a grandma like this you would call her a bitch too. she calls me a screw up and all kinds of sh*t. she doesnt even know anything about me or what kinda sh*t i do. she didnt weven know what kinda work ive been doing for the past year and when i showed her pic she said i was lieing. wtf t that. shes like 76 and cant drive buy does. she crashes more than she washes her car. when i do things for her she just talks sh*t. my mom and everyone else is cool. its not like im the f*ck up of the family and i dont know it. shes just so old she doesnt know whats going on.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

no cookies and i pay $250 for rent!


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Do you have a job? Are you freeloading? I'd be real pissed if someone else's 60g tank broke in my house also. Did you help to pay for the damages? How old are you? You are looking pretty bad here maybe you should mention why your condo set up didn't work out.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

250 for rent! dude take that money and buy some crack and call her a bitch, she dont even knosw u, know that iam sayin. but ur crack pipe does son.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

at the age of 13 my house was raded cause my dad was cooking meth. i had to move in with my mom who was doing meth too. she lost the house cause the $ my dad was giving her she wa using on meth. we moved in here with my grandma and i moved out at 17. i got my own nice ass conda and was working. i got my gf pregnet like a dumb ass and had a kid. at the age of 20 my gf(21) cheated on me and i found out. i was out and we both moved back to owr moms. i quit my full time job to go to school to get into law enforment. I am 21, i pay $250 a month, do all the yardwork, wash my own sh*t and buy my own crap and i only make $9 an hour. i am doing the best i can to get the hell out of here. sound better now?

oh i payed for everything to be repaired and she didnt even know it happened untill i told her. (the 60g)


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

whats with all the crack jokes? wtf


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Man i know where your comming from, My buddy's grandma is a phsyco and pulls stupid sh*t like this on him all the time... And to you people who don't think he should call his grandma a bitch i dissagree!!!

But what i don't get is your mom lives there yet she hasnt had an input on this situation?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

my mom helps but my grandma is so werid she trips on her too so she trys to stay out of it. ps mom is off drugs now. lol since i was 14.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

u should your own house to break tanks in then


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> 250 for rent! dude take that money and buy some crack and call her a bitch, she dont even knosw u, know that iam sayin. but ur crack pipe does son.


 stay on topic please.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Hope things work out for the best man.....

and good to hear you got that tank up.


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

sorry son, about the crack jokes, i like to f%@k around. but calling ur nonna a bitch isnt good, it will get u shotup in my parts of the town. in all honesty though u should of helped ur dad push the meth then ull be sittn on some nice $$$ and the u can have a few meth whores of ur own


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

k im out of here. i was just venting and now i put too much sh*t on here. close this plz


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmmm too late now WE ALL KNOW!!!!!!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i know man

my family dosnt even know me. they are like we have a son

they think i am a loser whop sucks at anything i do but i am not

i get straight A's and do good at all of the stuff i do

i just dont like my family but i love my pets


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> sorry son, about the crack jokes, i like to f%@k around. but calling ur nonna a bitch isnt good, it will get u shotup in my parts of the town. in all honesty though u should of helped ur dad push the meth then ull be sittn on some nice $$$ and the u can have a few meth whores of ur own


 you have serious problems.


----------



## DanJ (Dec 23, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> sorry son, about the crack jokes, i like to f%@k around. but calling ur nonna a bitch isnt good, it will get u shotup in my parts of the town. in all honesty though u should of helped ur dad push the meth then ull be sittn on some nice $$$ and the u can have a few meth whores of ur own


 hahahah i just sh*t my pants


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

DanJ said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > sorry son, about the crack jokes, i like to f%@k around. but calling ur nonna a bitch isnt good, it will get u shotup in my parts of the town. in all honesty though u should of helped ur dad push the meth then ull be sittn on some nice $$$ and the u can have a few meth whores of ur own
> ...


 thats sick man























go change them now


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Stop derailing the thread.

As for you Lu....try growing up in an Indian household....my brother got a scholarship to college (NYU Stern) and they bust his balls about the littlest stuff.....it seems that me and my brother are considered screw ups if we get less than A- but they only do that stuff to push us...parents want you to succeed.

As for the story at hand...dude that blows sounds like youve had a very rough life. Good luck in the future.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my parents think i am a screw up no matter what man

my parents were both protected heavly when they were growing up

they know nothing other than what their parents told them


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2004)

Badforthesport,
Don't mind 'piranhabyte', he's working on getting banned from ANOTHER fish forum.

Tough break dude. When I was in college, my parents did something similar. Part of my negociations to stay in the house was giving up ALL my reptiles. I loved reptiles back then and I was more than pissed! I am still mad about it to this day.

In the end, I made the concessions I had to make to get done what I had to do -save money and finish school.

Just put in your time and do what you have to do. It won't be forever.


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Have you considered the military? I think would be a good move for you and your family. It's not as bad as you might think. You get a steady paycheck, free food, free medical insurance and job security. I you have any ?'s go see your recruiter. Good luck!


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> at the age of 13 my house was raded cause my dad was cooking meth. i had to move in with my mom who was doing meth too. she lost the house cause the $ my dad was giving her she wa using on meth. we moved in here with my grandma and i moved out at 17. i got my own nice ass conda and was working. i got my gf pregnet like a dumb ass and had a kid. at the age of 20 my gf(21) cheated on me and i found out. i was out and we both moved back to owr moms. i quit my full time job to go to school to get into law enforment. I am 21, i pay $250 a month, do all the yardwork, wash my own sh*t and buy my own crap and i only make $9 an hour. i am doing the best i can to get the hell out of here. sound better now?
> 
> oh i payed for everything to be repaired and she didnt even know it happened untill i told her. (the 60g)


 Your topic title sounds PERFECT to me.
Nuff said
Eric


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

in sweden u just cant kick somone that young outta the house


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Sorry if I was an ass, sounds like you've had some tough circumstances of both your own and others fault. You came off like an ass yourself in your first post which is why I said maybe you should elaboate. It does sound like you are doing what you can to better your situation. Make sure you remember your first priority for the rest of your life is the well being and happiness of your child. Best of luck to you and don't call your grandma names anymore.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Were not in sweden... in Canada and the Us i believe you can kick yer kids out at the age of 16, which is bullshit, since when did raising kids consist of throwing them out onto the street to teach them a lesson... only thing that will teach them to do i how to steel food and break into places for shelter...

SURVIVLE OF THE FITTEST!!!!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Xenon said:


> «PïRåñHªß¥të» said:
> 
> 
> > sorry son, about the crack jokes, i like to f%@k around. but calling ur nonna a bitch isnt good, it will get u shotup in my parts of the town. in all honesty though u should of helped ur dad push the meth then ull be sittn on some nice $$$ and the u can have a few meth whores of ur own
> ...


 you said it all :nod:


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Piranhabyte it looks like you want to get banned here just like you were on Pfish a while back


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

damn that sucks. Maybe just take the tank down until you can find a new place so she won't throw you out on your ass like that.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

crownfire said:


> Have you considered the military? I think would be a good move for you and your family. It's not as bad as you might think. You get a steady paycheck, free food, free medical insurance and job security. I you have any ?'s go see your recruiter. Good luck!


 OH GOD! That is the last thing you wanna do and thats waste a good portion of your life. The only thing you get out of the Military knowing is how qualified you are to be a High School Janitor.


----------



## asian_redtail_catfish (Sep 25, 2003)

Is your Grandma kicking you out because of your fish tank? If so, just ditch the fish tank and live with your Grandma. After you graduate from school and get a good paying job move out and buy another tank!


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

Not to sound like a bitch or anything... but what are you... 20?? Move out and get your own place if you don't like it.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

rUBY84 said:


> Not to sound like a bitch or anything... but what are you... 20?? Move out and get your own place if you don't like it.


 PRETTY MUCH SORRY FOR WHATS HAPPENING TO U BUT GET RID OF THE TANK ITS EITHER THAT OR BE HOMELESS SEEMS LIKE AN EASY CHOICE FOR ME


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Military isnt that bad. Well i hated all 4 yrs of it. But, i'm going to college now and get a $945.00 check from the government for school each month and my Tuition is only $570 a month so i'm making close to $400 for going to school!

Hope things work out, Dont you have a good friend that will let you crash for a while?

Yeah, get rid of the tank maybe she will chill out!


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Good luck man and always respect your family but if she really is a bitch then feed her to your p's!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> Military isnt that bad. Well i hated all 4 yrs of it. But, i'm going to college now and get a $945.00 check from the government for school each month and my Tuition is only $570 a month so i'm making close to $400 for going to school!
> 
> Hope things work out, Dont you have a good friend that will let you crash for a while?
> 
> Yeah, get rid of the tank maybe she will chill out!


 I'm still waiting on my GI Bill payment. I swear to God the Military is trying to screw me over left and right. God, I hate the Marine Corps!!!


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

maybe your granny's on meth this time! j/k

well, geriatrics need a lot more understanding than you could imagine. You might hear sh*t talkin on all the time from her. She might not know what she's talking about, or sh*t talking just became her habit as part of getting old. Just listen to her for a while then throw it away from your other ear and get out of her face. Just show her as if your listening to her.


----------



## PIKEFISH (Jun 30, 2003)

this is God telling you not to be a cop :nod:


----------

